# Very Cool Dog Video



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Ican't make the link work. WOLFIE can you help?

TheAmazingSkidboot1.wmv


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Is this what you wanted?






Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Is this what you wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one, Mark!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

That was really good.

What a dog!


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Very touching! Made DW tear up...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Took me a while to reply....I was busy on the floor hugging and playing with my Lab after watching that.

Great story...thanks for posting.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you ALL for helping!! I'll get this computer thing figured out! Promise!
Made me really miss our dog too!! Mick looked alot like Skidboot!! Our Mick was a smart dog, but nothing compared to Skidboot.
TTFN,
Ember


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That ia a truly AMAZING DOG!! After I watched it I had my DH watch it & I emailed to family. 
WOW thanks for sharing... I will admit I got a lil teary eyed at the end.







I am such a sap.

Tami


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Ember

What an Amazing dog and find.

Thanks for sharing that with us.

Brain


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a sweet story









sniff...thanks so much for posting it!


----------

